# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Vermoeidheid en jeuk

## gregory

Hallo allemaal

Sinds een week of 2 a 3 heb ik last van jeuk over het lichaam,met name gezicht,elleboog,armen,benen en voeten.en zo tintelend gevoel onder m'n linkerschouderblad.
Ik zie niks van uitslag over mij maar het is wel erg irriterend,het vreemde is dat ik dat heb als ik thuis zit,als ik op baan ben of zo heb ik er geen last van.
natuurlijk wel niet zo fijn als je constant moet krabben aan je lijf.

Het tweede ding is dat ik continue vermoeid ben.
Met name dan als ik nu zoals vandaag rond 10u00 opgestaan ben ik tegen de middag alweer moe ben en tegen rond 16u00 vermoeid ben dat ik weer kan slapen.Nu zit ik momenteel ook vermoeid achter de pc maar slapen kan ik nog niet.Ik ben van beroep nu een tweetal maanden koerier,maar heb het al van voor de job.

Ook als het donker word heb ik evenwichtsproblemen,als ik dan in auto rijd,dan zie ik met momenten alles gewoon draaien dat ik uit verschot aan m'n stuur draai wat niet nodig is,maar probeer zo veel mogelijk s'avonds rijden te vermijden.

zin om iets te doen heb ik ook niet,als ik moet werken in de week ben ik zo gelukkig als het weekend is,en als het dan weekend is dan verveel ik mij,ben ik moe en is zelfs naar de winkel gaan mij te veel omdat ik er geen zin in heb.
Iemand die soms enig idee heeft wat dit kan zijn?ik ga niet graag meer naar m'n huisdokter want die zegt altijd dat er niets aan de hand is,zoals met m'n bijbalontsteking,maar heb toch wel het ene na het ander spijtig genoeg,en door de lange werkdagen ook geen tijd meer om langs te gaan.

groetjes greg

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Gregory,

Vervelend zeg al die klachten  :Frown:  Als ik jou was zou ik niet gaan autorijden op die manier! Je hebt verder geen andere klachten? (hoop ik niet voor je)

Wat ik zoal lees op internet is dat die symptomen voor kunnen komen bij maag/darmklachten (candida infectie, parasieten, hypoglycemie en voedingsallergieën), allergieën en psoriasis (maar dan behoor je huiduitslag te hebben). Maarja het kunnen ook op zichzelf staande symptomen zijn natuurlijk.
Het beste is denk ik toch om naar de huisarts te gaan... je zegt trouwens dat je geen tijd hebt om langs te gaan, je kan ook naar de huisartsenpost gaan aangezien die altijd open is  :Wink: 
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

@ Luuss,
Wij kennen dat hier in België niet die 'huisartsenposten' voor zover ik weet  :Wink: 

@ Gregory,
De meeste van de dingen die Luuss opsomt kunnen zéker voor vermoeidheid zorgen
(maag/darmklachten,hypoglycemie,infecties en parasieten).
Ik raad je toch aan,als de klachten blijven aanhouden om naar een huisarts te gaan,die jeuk moet toch ergens zijn oorsprong hebben .... maar aangezien je eigen huisarts je niet écht serieus neemt blijkbaar zou ik snel naar een andere gaan!!
En anders kun je altijd nog naar de spoed gaan...die is 24/24 open  :Wink: 

Sterkte

----------


## gregory

hey,ja uitslag heb ik heel soms,op m'n bil heb ik beetje uitslag gehad,kwam eigenlijk door m'n portefeuille denk ik,want voelde constant die hoek op m'n bil wrijven,op m'n rug heb ik veel bloeduitstortingen en soms eens een rode plek.Ook erg vergeetachtig wel ben ik vergeten vermelden.
kan dit door m'n amandelen ook komen,want die zijn chronisch ontstoken en zouden er normaal gezien uitmoeten.
Ik sukkel nu al een jaar met het ene na het andere en vind het echt niet fijn,de gezonde tijd ken ik precies niet meer.
Het is voor mij idd wel heel moeilijk om te gaan naar huisdokter want ik ben weg van 4u00 tot 19u00 a 20u00 tijdens de week.zal het spoed mij dan niet doorverwijzen naar een huisdokter aangezien zij het niet als zo ernstig zullen zien?

----------


## Agnes574

@ Gregory,

Je kunt ook een afspraak maken met een huisarts op zaterdag (hier rond het gentse zitten er toch wel wat huisartsen die ook de zaterdagmorgen spreekuur hebben).
Als jij op de spoed zegt dat je écht zot word van de jeuk en al je klachten noemt, zal er in ieder geval wel een internist naar je komen kijken ... die heeft al meer verstand van die dingen als een huisarts.
Maakt me niet uit hoe en waar je gaat, maar ik zou toch zéker zorgen dat je een arts ziet!! Zeker nu je ook nog zegt dat je amandelen er uit zouden moeten!!
Wees zuinig op je lichaam aub, je hebt er maar één!! Met zulke klachten blijven rondlopen kan er voor zorgen dat één en ander alleen maar erger word, zodat je aan het eind van de rit denkt 'Was ik toch maar naar de dokter gegaan'.

Sterkte!!

----------


## gregory

ah ben je van de streek van gent  :Smile: ,mijn ronde zit daar in de streek om te werken  :Smile: 
mja ik weet dat ik moet gaan maar ik kan niet zomaar even zeggen dat ik niet ga werken,maar ik probeer toch zo snel mogelijk te gaan naar een dokter,of desnoods in stop ik in gent ergens wel 
alvast bedankt  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, we hebben hier ook een spoedeisende hulp maar die zit op het ziekenhuis en om daar de stroom aan patienten wat te verminderen buitenom de reguliere huisarts openingstijden hebben we een huisartsenpost. Die kan je bellen als er iets is en dan gaan ze overleggen en dan krijg je bericht terug met advies of laten ze je alsnog komen. Ik echter loop er gewoon naar binnen zonder te bellen, want ik vind het altijd zo'n gedoe. Daar wordt de receptioniste meestal niet zo blij van, maar er is altijd wel een dokter die je op dat moment kan behandelen.

@ Gregory, ik zou idd zoals Agnes zegt langs de spoed gaan of langs een huisarts (al dan niet bij jou in de buurt) die open is als je niet werkt. Lijkt me niet gezond om met al die klachten rond te blijven lopen, en hoe eerder je naar een dokter gaat hoe eerder je ook weet wat het is en er wat aan kan gaan doen! Heel veel succes.

----------


## dotito

Hey Gregory,

ja dat is nog al iets he,u verhaal.wat betreft die jeuk kan je best eens naar je huisarts mee gaan en mischien vragen om een bloedafname. jeuk kan mischien iets te maken hebben met een allergie?

Groetjes,

----------


## gregory

een allergie zou me heel sterk lijken want heb er nog nooit last van gehad van een allergie,ik ga proberen om naar een dokter te gaan,vind gwn vreemd als ik werk dat ik geen last heb van die jeuk en als ik dan thuis ben,continue zit te krabben
alvast bedankt voor de info  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Grgory,

De jeuk heb je alleen thuis, ook alleen in een bepaalde plek in huis???
Heb je de overige klachten altijd of ook alleen als je thuis bent?
Als je alle klachten alleen hebt als je thuis bent kan het zijn dat je misschien een schimmel in je huis hebt, want ik heb dat in mijn oude huis (inmiddels gesloopt) ook gehad... als je het alleen in bed hebt kan het toch zijn dat je allergisch bent voor de donsveertjes of de synthetische stof in je dekbed....
En allergieen kunnen ook op latere leeftijd ontstaan.
Heel veel succes  :Smile: 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## gregory

hey
ja heb dat altijd als ik thuis ben en inderdaad,één muur in m'n living zit vol vocht en heeft een bruine kleur,m'n plafond heeft zo een gescheurde rand rondom de living,volgens de huurmaatschappij komt dat door het uitzetten van de warmte.

----------


## Agnes574

Zou best kunnen dat je jeuk door dat vocht in de muur komt ... lijkt me nu niet écht gezond wonen; trek die huurmaatschappij maar 's aan de oren (ze mogen toch geen ongezond huis verhuren??!!).
Als je enkel thuis last hebt van je klachten lijkt het me idd logisch dat je het probleem daar moet zoeken ... 

Sterkte!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Gregory,

Wordt die bruine kleur groter? 
Ik wil je niet ongerust maken, maar in het huisje waar ik bij mijn ex introk was de buitenmuur en badkamer bruin/zwart, ons huisje grensde vlak aan een sloot met daarnaast een kanaal. Volgens woningbouw kwam het door vocht met warmte, ze wouden niet komen kijken of iets eraan doen, aangezien ons huisje op de slooplijst stond. Zelf maar dingen eraan gedaan totdat we onze oprotpremie kregen en konden verhuizen naar een ander huisje, waar we ons beide beter voelden. Tot die tijd kregen we met anti-schimmel spray de bruin/zwartheid wel weg in ons oude huisje. Later bleek dat de overbuurman het had laten onderzoeken en dat het om een kwaadaardige schimmel ging. Toen begreep ik ineens waarom ik me altijd zo min voelde in het huisje (moe, misselijk/duizelig, last met ademen, jeuk) en stukken beter als we er niet waren... 
Het zou dus bij jou hetzelfde kunnen zijn als bij ons vroegere huisje... misschien dat je dat kan uitsluiten?? Ik zou in elk geval kijken of je bij een dokter of de spoed terecht kan voor onderzoek!
Veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,

Ik ben bij mijn ex ingetrokken in zijn oude huisje. Woningbouw kwam niet voor naaktslakken die ons huis binnenkwamen dus hebben we ons halve huis dchtgemaakt, het gat boven waar je onder je huis kon stond vol water en de planken erboven rotten als vanzelf werd ook niks aan gedaan dus hebben we die met een emmer leeggehaald, de schimmel moesten we zelf verwijderen en een nieuwe ventilator in de badkamer plaatsen enz. Niemand vertelde ons waarom, totdat we dus een brief kregen dat ons huis gesloopt zou worden. 
Gelijk toen we die brief kregen hebben we een andere woning gezocht van een andere woningbouwstichting en zijn we verhuisd. 
Bij het opleveren van ons oude huisje heb ik de woningbouwstichting duidelijk gemaakt dat ik het asociaal vond dat ze niet hadden gereageerd op brieven, e-mails en telefoontjes, dat we alles zelf moesten doen en dat we ziek werden in ons eigen huis. De man van de woningbouw zei dat woningbouw er wel wat aan had moeten doen, maar dat we het toch al zelf hadden gedaan en dat ik waarschijnlijk steeds een nieuweling had gesproken (jaja sure). Nou ik ben heel kwaad geweest en ben weggegaan. Advies bij de rechtswinkel leerde me dat ik alle telefoontjes ed van alle bewoners moest verzamelen en dat we samen een zaak konden beginnen, maar zeker niet in mijn uppie. We hadden niet zoveel contact met de buren (buurman schizofreen, bovenbuurman smetvrees, overbuurman een kennis en meer weet ik niet van al die 30 mensen die er woonden) dus dat is er helaas niet meer van gekomen.. en zo blijft woningbouw zijn vieze zaakjes doen... heb er wel uit geleerd dat je contact met je buren moet onderhouden en dat je alle telefoontjes ed moet kopieren en opschrijven.

----------


## Agnes574

Amai Luuss,
Dat dat tegenwoordig nog bestaat zeg, van die wanpraktijken!!
Ikzelf heb goede ervaringen met de woningbouw (zeeuws-vlaanderen); was er iets mis belde ik en meestal kwamen ze dezelfde dag nog kijken/repareren!!

@Gregory,
Dit alles kan ook jouw jeuk verklaren .... herken jij je in dit verhaal Gregory?

Merci voor je openheid Luuss, zo help je mensen weer vooruit !!

Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Graag gedaan voor mijn openheid... zou vervelend zijn als iemand anders er ook last van heeft en ik niks zou zeggen  :Wink: 
Mijn oude woningbouw ga ik nooit meer bij wonen, mijn beste vriendin huurt echter van dezelfde woningbouw een huisje dat 2 jaar geleden al gesloopt zou worden (en wordt nog steeds als er geld voor is gesloopt) maar intussen komen ze daar wel langs voor reparatiedingen... dus het kan wel anders...
Toen ik met mijn ex naar nieuwe huis gingen verhuizen hadden we met de andere woningbouw geen problemen, enige minpuntje was dat ze voor het plaatsen van nieuwe ramen wel 10x zijn komen opmeten, maar verder zijn ze super, dus bij die woningbouw wil ik ook op mezelf wonen...

----------


## gregory



----------


## Agnes574

@ Gregory,

Mocht je ziekteverlof nemen (wat me een goed idee lijkt om op die manier de woningbouw 's goed aan de oren te trekken), ga dan zéker eens langs bij de huisarts en vertel hem dan ook alles wat je ons hebt verteld!!

Sterkte en succes!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Gregory,

Het kan 'gewoon' lekkage zijn, maar dus ook een schimmel, op een muur bij ons leek het ook zo... misschien dat je anti-schimmel kan proberen en kijken of het weggaat om het zeker te weten...?
En idd als je een dag ziekteverlof neemt zou ik naar een huisarts gaan met de klachten die je hebt! Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gregory

Als dit daadwerkelijk schimmel is (wij hebben hier ook veel last van gehad) en je hebt een huurhuis kun je idd naar de woningbouw toegaan. Wij hebben dit ook gedaan, toen kwam dr zo'n geweldig ventje van de woningbouw kijken hoe erg het was, en een paar weken later kregen we in iedere kamer een soort van balkjes tegen het plafond aan die zorgen dat er geen zuurstof meer bij de schimmel komt, en zo dus niet verder meer kunnen uitbreiden. Maar ik moet wel zeggen dat de schimmel er bij ons anders uitzag dan op jouw muur, misschien is dit dus eerder een lekkage geweest ?

Heel veel succes alvast

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sylvia, die balkjes, een ventilator, evt roosters bij je raam en zogeheten 'vochtvreters' hebben wij ook allemaal geinstalleerd destijds en idd de meeste schimmel bij ons zag er zwart uit, maar een deel was ook bruinig.... maar alsnog een te vochtige omgeving of een te droge omgeving zijn beide niet ideaal voor iemands gezondheid...

----------


## gregory

wel ik heb er iemand opgezet om eens te komen kijken naar het apartement en de vaststellingen van die bruine plekken te noteren,om nog ff on topic te komen,weet er soms iemand wat dat betekent als je jeuk hebt en zo verdovend tintelend gevoel aan de rug tussen de schouderbladen?dat heb ik het meest van al,vrijdag had ik kleine rode vlekjes op m'n benen,wss van het zweten maar niet zeker,ook hier en daar zo witte vlekjes op benen en gezicht.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Gregory,

Goed dat je even iemand je appartement hebt laten inspecteren! Heb je de uitslag al?
Jeuk kan door van alles komen...
Ik krijg een tinteling als ik moe wordt/ben of als ik te lang in een bepaalde houding heb gezeten waardoor er iets afgekneld is geweest... weet niet of dat bij jou ook zo zou kunnen zijn....
Wat betreft die vlekjes, komen die alleen op een bepaald moment en gaan ze ook weer weg als je bv onder een warme of koude douche staat of je insmeert met een creme ofzo?
Ik had door de schimmel in huis ook vlekken gekregen en bleek dat die schimmel dus op mij groeide, ik kreeg van de dokter er een smeersel voor, 1 voor 's nachts en 1 voor onder de douche en toen is het vanzelf weggetrokken... mijn broertje heeft het nu ook (waarschijnlijk opgelopen in de sportschool, want er hadden meer sporters last van) en die heeft alleen een soort douchegel gekregen van de dokter en daar wordt het nu minder bij... 
Als ik jou was zou ik toch even langs de dokter gaan, dan weet je zeker wat je wel of niet hebt! 
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## gregory

hey
nee zo snel gaat het allemaal nog niet,m'n contactpersoon moet eerst contact opnemen met het bureau voor ze kunnen komen kijken want ikzelf heb daar echt jammer genoeg de tijd niet voor,wat die jeuk betreft,die tinteling tussen m'n schouderbladen zit er al tijdje en heb niet het gevoel dat die bruine plekken op m'n muur er iets mee te maken hebben want die plekken zijn er al heel lang,die uitslag was gisteren weg toen ik in douche stond dus ik vermoed dat het gewoon door het zweten kwam,ik doe m'n best om even langs de dokter te gaan,moet alleen hopen dat ik eens vroeg thuis ben,met zo weertje als vandaag is het niet echt haalbaar geweest.
alvast bedankt en grtjes  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey  :Smile: 

Goed dat je je huis voor de zekerheid toc laat inspecteren, hopen dat dat niet al te lang duurt...
De jeuk en vlekken zouden met zweet of de overgang warm-koud te maken kunnen hebben... Ben je inmiddels wel minder vermoeid?
Succes met tijd vinden om naar de dokter te gaan! Hopelijk voel je je snel wat beter  :Smile: 

Lieve groet, Luuss


Goed dat je je huis laat onderzoeken

----------


## gregory

hey
nee de vermoeidheid is nog altijd hetzelfde gebleven,na paar uur alweer doodmoe.maar niet alle dagen meer,het enige waar ik het meest last van heb is dat tintelend en prikkelend gevoel aan m'n linkerschouderblad,en ook soort van nachtzweten,telkens ik in m'n bed kruip krijg ik het warm en begin ik lichtjes te zweten.
wat m'n huis betreft,ik heb dus antwoord gekregen van de verhuurmaatschappij,die hebben mij verteld dat ze niks kunnen doen aan die plekken,het enige wat ik kan doen of moet doen is dus gewoon goed verluchten en goed verwarmen,beetje vreemd vind ik zo persoonlijk,ik ga dus een aangetekend schrijven sturen naar de gemeente zelf en zien of ik via deze weg iets uit de bus kan halen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey,

Jammer dat je verhuurmaatschappij niet meer wil/kan doen, dus die aangetekende brief is nog niet zo'n gek idee, hopelijk krijg je er een antwoord op!  :Smile: 
Vervelend dat je nog zoveel last hebt van je klachten  :Frown:  
Als je klachten op zichzelf staan kan je ze misschien per klacht aanpakken?; bv valeriaan of ander slaapmiddel nemen tegen vermoeidheid, een creme/zalf smeren op de plek die jeukt, mbt het zweten veel drinken, een koude douche nemen, een glaasje koud drinken drinken, natuurlijke stoffen als beddegoed en nachtkledij gebruiken...
Gebruik je trouwens medicatie? Als dat zo is kan dat een oorzaak zijn voor je klachten...
Ik zou toch even langs de dokter gaan, want het kan ook iets ernstigs zijn...
Heeel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Goede tips Luuss!!

Sterkte Gregory!

----------

